# Surefire collection



## cody12 (Apr 4, 2022)

No message


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 5, 2022)

Oooof! The oft-created-in-catalogs but seldom-seen-in-real-life Millennium Series Royal Flush!  Very nice.

Old school black Crosshair Z2's and Z3's?! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Manny_01 (Apr 11, 2022)

cody12 said:


> No message


wao nice collection if you decide to sell im here waiting for you lol


----------



## cody12 (Apr 11, 2022)

Manny_01 said:


> wao nice collection if you decide to sell im here waiting for you lol


I'll keep that in mind. My wife will be who you talk to. Kind of life insurance. I'm 72. 165 Surefire flashlights. Very few doubles. No boxes. Paperwork, yes. .Cabinet will be available. 
Steve Miller. 
N. Hollywood, Ca


----------



## cody12 (Apr 11, 2022)

cody12 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. My wife will be who you talk to. Kind of life insurance. I'm 72. 165 Surefire flashlights. Very few doubles. No boxes. Paperwork, yes. .Cabinet will be available.
> Steve Miller.
> N. Hollywood, Ca





Manny_01 said:


> wao nice collection if you decide to sell im here waiting for you lol


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 11, 2022)

@cody12





Here's wishing you along life of of enlightenment and fulfillment! Prayers that your wife never has to log in here to start a sale thread!


----------



## cody12 (Apr 11, 2022)

cody12 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. My wife will be who you talk to. Kind of life insurance. I'm 72. 165 Surefire flashlights. Very few doubles. No boxes. Paperwork, yes. .Cabinet will be available.
> Steve Miller.
> N. Hollywood, Ca





Roger Sully said:


> @cody12
> View attachment 26196
> 
> 
> Here's wishing you along life of of enlightenment and fulfillment! Prayers that your wife never has to log in here to start a sale thread!


Thanks


----------



## robert.o (Jun 2, 2022)

that Sir is quite an impressive collection!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## rwolfenstein (Sunday at 9:26 PM)

I am impressed!


----------



## chillinn (Sunday at 10:22 PM)

I lived in W. Hollywood on Melrose, Long Beach on E. Ocean a block from the shore by the park, and finally a few blocks west of 101 off Magnolia. Last place was the guest bungalow of the producer of America's Most Wanted. I can't remember exactly where I worked except for Honda in Torrence, recording studio off Sunset and one above Hollywood Blvd. I know I worked for a handful of commercial printers, but for the life of me, I can't remember where. I actually had my name in lights on the Coconut Teaszer marquis on a Saturday night. I was invited to play by a promoter, didn't have to pay, and I got paid. And the audience was kind enough to applaud. That doesn't always happen, unless in Austin. I walked out after my set, and Sunset was completely shut down because of a bomb threat at Virgin Records across the street. Maybe it was a sign. I realize these places I thought would be there forever are no longer there. Man, I was a fish out of water, my nose constantly stuck in my Thomas Guide figuring out how to get somewhere. I'm back in my element in rural Virginia and generally East Coast because I can't get lost here. But had I known there would be so many Surefire there, I might have stuck around. Well done, cody12. If there's ever a blackout, I'm sure you could keep the sign lit if you felt like it. My gf is headed out to visit Dana Point for a few days at the end of the month. You wouldn't know her though, and it's just as well. She was a stock broker that played lead guitar for the Switchblade Kittens for a time. Now she just goes out to sail once or twice a year. She better be taking the yellow G2 I gave her.


----------

